# 1 JON BOAT & TRAILER



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

gotta 14ftr & trailer & 8 HRSPWR NEW 875 00 gimme a holla wont last lng


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

also trolling motor total pack 875


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

do you have a picture? How old is the boat?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

maybe about an early 80 model 3 seater good boat for river back bay areas no idont have a picture flat bottom good amount of room for a jon


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

try to get a pics today


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)




----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

http info


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)




----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

hope it turns out [


----------



## Boatless (Oct 6, 2002)

Hey inawe, your pictures never came through....e-mail the pictures to me if you still have the jon for sale. [email protected]


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

hey boatless hope th pic turns out


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

Hey send me at pic of the Boat. 
[email protected]


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

sent it monday afternoon


----------



## spider (Jun 16, 2003)

inawe
if not sold can you send pic's 
Nice to see others from the Richmond area. When you send the pic's let me know where the boat is & maybe I'll get w/ you to come look at it?
Thanks
spider
[email protected]


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

lakeside area ?


----------

